# 12/29/15 - Eastbay



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I hit up an area that I'm not familiar with around 1000 this morning. I covered a lot of water and caught a few fish. 

Both of these fish were caught on a Paul Brown's Original. 
















If you have been enjoying my recent reports and photos, please go to Saltstrong.com, register (it's free), and then vote for all of my fish so I win this months tournament. It's a close race, mainly because all of the Tampa locals vote for their buddies. 

I would appreciate the local support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

You have my vote! but first I need to register.... Im on it
I also have a great idea for where you may find some big trout...


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I also have a great idea for where you may find some big trout...



O ya? PM me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Salt Strong!!! The Tribe!!! Great looking catch:thumbsup:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

RedLeg said:


> Salt Strong!!! The Tribe!!! Great looking catch:thumbsup:



Vote for Nicholas Lytle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Appreciate all your quality reports and pics. Added some votes for ya on Saltstrong, good luck.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

jonscott8 said:


> Appreciate all your quality reports and pics. Added some votes for ya on Saltstrong, good luck.



Awesome! I appreciate the kind words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to get it done in unfamilar waters!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking fish. Good photos too.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words and thanks everyone for registering and voting!

Now, post some pictures and join in on the fun. The shirts really are comfortable!


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

How do you work that paul brown lure? They seem to be popular this time of year.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Salt Lines said:


> How do you work that paul brown lure? They seem to be popular this time of year.



It's a learning curve and I just recently started to build confidence in them. 

The best explanation is: Slow!

The original sinks slower then a 17MR, pausing for five or so seconds after the cast is crucial. Then I slowly move the rod tip a few inches and then pause for anywhere between 4 - 10 seconds and repeat all of the way back to the kayak. The length of the pause depends on current, water temperature, and water depth. 

They can be very finicky, the hooks are super sharp and if they catch the soft plastic they will stick in it and ruin the action. (You can feel the difference)

The other issue is they get bent and restructured if a big fish hits them. So always remember to bend the lure straight before casting it back out. 

In my opinion it's not really cold enough yet and soft plastics are currently more productive because of there versatility. 

-NL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luvtofish (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice catch! I have fished East Bay twice and never had any luck. I honestly thought it was dead or something. Then again I was just starting out inshore fishing, I like to think my technique and knowledge has gotten better so maybe I'll try again one day. Either way, nice catch!!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Hey guys and gals,

I appreciate the votes! Looks like I am going to lose to the home town crowd again lol 

Oh well, on to the next tournament.


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

One vote out of second place!!!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I just took another gander. Looks like there were a few new recruits in the Crystal River area lol. 

I'm hoping for some rule changes. It's frustrating losing to a person who posts a bunch of rat Reds and short Trout! Lol. I had to post a few shorts to attempt to keep up. Hahahh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Check again, revoted for all your Dec pics. Happy new year and good luck kid.

Ps, thought this was your best caption I read ... "I dedicate this fish and photo to Chris Clark. He inspired me to take this close up selfie with this tiny Trout. lol"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Jon, we need to go fishing sometime!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

